# Fenix TK45 - anymore news on this new light?



## Haz (Jan 26, 2010)

Just saw the raffle by Greta on this new light
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=212650

It is a Fenix TK45 with:

- 3 heads
- 8 AA cartridge battery pack
- 4 light levels (incl. lowest level alternating with each head)
- SOS, beacon and rapid strobe features

Wonder if there is anymore info on this light? runtime? comparison to the TK40?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like a prototype to me.

It's different that's for sure


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 26, 2010)

It is a prototype. I believe it has XP-G R5s in each head. It's a crazy looking light, a few of us where thinking of a name for it, Mothra and Hydra came to mind. 
They had a couple other prototypes at MattK's party. One of them is the TK21, it's a little slimmer than the TK20 and the rubber grip seems better molded to the body. Has an XP-G and seems to be in neutral white.


----------



## 1anrm (Jan 26, 2010)

Sweet! nice news thanks, more AA lights pls


----------



## Przemo(c) (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a proper name for it: "WTF" :nana:. Yeah, Fenix WTF. Easy to remember, and in case you forgot that name everybody will immediately remind you when they see your light...

Any ideas / gueses on possibile lumens it may produce?


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 26, 2010)

They really kept a tight lid on this one until SHOT. Kinda like a 3 head TK40.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 26, 2010)

If nobody entered the contest but me I'd still find a way to lose.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 26, 2010)

recDNA said:


> If nobody entered the contest but me I'd still find a way to lose.


 


+1:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Me Too.:mecry:

Interesting light BTW.


----------



## bullettproof (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn they should had named it the (((FENIX MEDUSA))) Im first on this if they decide to use this name!!!!


----------



## Haz (Jan 26, 2010)

bullettproof said:


> Damn they should had named it the (((FENIX MEDUSA))) Im first on this if they decide to use this name!!!!


 
That's a fantastic name, two mythological names combined together!


----------



## Paulinski (Jan 26, 2010)

How come no 18650 support for both Tk40 and Tk45?


----------



## bullettproof (Jan 26, 2010)

Paulinski said:


> How come no 18650 support for both Tk40 and Tk45?



I would guess because there not only marketing to the CPF crowd.Most people would walk in to a Frys and look at it and think what the heck is an 18650.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 26, 2010)

Paulinski said:


> How come no 18650 support for both Tk40 and Tk45?



There's the tk30


----------



## Paulinski (Jan 26, 2010)

monkeyboy said:


> There's the tk30



Yes - I'm thinking about pulling the trigger one one.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 26, 2010)

Is there any chance that the heads are removable and fit other Fenix lights like the TK11 or the PD30? That would be awesome if you could trade heads with other Fenix lights to temporarily upgrade them.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Jan 26, 2010)

Przemo(c) said:


> I have a proper name for it: "WTF" :nana:. Yeah, Fenix WTF.



I'm sure that stands for something like "*W*onderful *T*ri-headed *F*lashlight"


----------



## ColoradoClimber (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is the detail:

A new product that was taken to SHOT Show. Here is it's data for your information:

TK45 is a light that has 3 heads on one body. The 3 heads is similar with 3pcs heads of PD20. The body is similar as TK40's. It's switch is on the side of body.

Here is it's run time and lumen value.

8LM/ 240hrs
90LM / 23hrs
310LM / 7hrs
760LM / 1.8hrs

Weight: 324.2g（ excluding battery ）
Size: 202 Length /39 Diameter of body /56 head diameter (mm)


----------



## brianch (Jan 26, 2010)

That is one ugly light.


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 26, 2010)

How about the *FENIX TRIDENT *


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 26, 2010)

I dont like the look of it, looks like a quick DIY attemp by taping 3xPD20 together. Would be so much better 4 emitters in a multi led reflector.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 26, 2010)

It definitely has a look that only its mother would love. 

It's not *too* bad I guess, but it's certainly not what I'd call a nice looking flashlight. If Fenix does give this the green light, I love the new choice for us AA fans.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Jan 26, 2010)

Oddly enough, a bunch of us used to bundle three identical lights together to boost Lumens for experiments. I did once. It's ugly and CNC really allows for the medusa effect to be hidden from the user- no advantage in 'exposed piping'.


----------



## strinq (Jan 27, 2010)

I actually think it looks ok but 8AA's again...


----------



## Haesslich (Jan 27, 2010)

strinq said:


> I actually think it looks ok but 8AA's again...





It looks like they're aiming for the people who don't like exotic rechargeables. Or those if us who used to put together 12 AA batteries for the GU-10 bulb Mag-body conversions.. . FiveMega's Polaris lights come to mind...


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 27, 2010)

How about calling it the Fenix Dawn? Turn it on and the unenlightened will think the sun came up early.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 27, 2010)

I have to second the "Trident"...perfect name. :thumbsup:


----------



## LUPARA (Jan 27, 2010)

I would 'third' the name Trident, but it just occurred to me that it sounds like a brand of 'toothpaste'; the kind with 3-colored go-faster stripes in it!!

TRIPLETHREAT - Sounds kinda corny.


----------



## olav (Jan 27, 2010)

Would name *TRIUMPH* glorify too much ?


----------



## IMSabbel (Jan 27, 2010)

I think it actually looks pretty cool.

Its much better than those lights with a huge front diameter, but only tiny reflectors with empty space between them behind the glass.

And about the name, i wonder why nobody mentioned the most obvious yet:

Fenix Cerberus.
The threeheaded BEAST


----------



## Nightwalk (Jan 27, 2010)

I think "FENIX TRISTAR" is a good name too.


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 27, 2010)

strinq said:


> I actually think it looks ok but 8AA's again...


 
+1 :thumbsup:

I really cant imagine why they use again 8AA's??? :thumbsdow

Li-Ions are not exotic anymore IMO. Further its very difficult
to change the battery's when its dark...:naughty:

I dont like the design, it looks a little bit ugly to me! :duh2:


----------



## fisk-king (Jan 27, 2010)

brianch said:


> That is one ugly light.


 

+1
my thoughts exactly...but each is own. Congrats to the person who does win the raffle.:twothumbs


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (Jan 27, 2010)

toby_pra said:


> +1 :thumbsup:
> 
> I really cant imagine why they use again 8AA's??? :thumbsdow
> 
> ...


 
I guess it is so non-cpfers would be more likely to buy this if you want li-ion get a TK30.


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 27, 2010)

Twinkle-Plank said:


> I guess it is so non-cpfers would be more likely to buy this if you want li-ion get a TK30.


 
I am not sure about that, i know many colleagues that have bought
Li-Ions without my help! :tinfoil:


----------



## Egsise (Jan 27, 2010)

toby_pra said:


> +1 :thumbsup:
> 
> I really cant imagine why they use again 8AA's??? :thumbsdow
> 
> ...


Go out in the street and ask people do they know what is a 18650 Li-ion?


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jan 27, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> They really kept a tight lid on this one until SHOT.



Yes, but probably out of embarrassment :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Ugliest light I've ever seen


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 27, 2010)

Egsise said:


> Go out in the street and ask people do they know what is a 18650 Li-ion?


 
Go out and ask people on the street do they know Fenix?! 

I dont think so...after all ist my opinion, and i dont want to speak for
other people. But 8AA's is a definit no-go IMO! And a reason not to 
buy such a light...:green:


----------



## Paulinski (Jan 27, 2010)

toby_pra said:


> Go out and ask people on the street do they know Fenix?!
> 
> I dont think so...after all ist my opinion, and i dont want to speak for
> other people. But 8AA's is a definit no-go IMO! And a reason not to
> buy such a light...:green:



Ditto - I'm getting TK30.


----------



## jorn (Jan 27, 2010)

toby_pra said:


> +1 :thumbsup:
> 
> I really cant imagine why they use again 8AA's??? :thumbsdow
> 
> ...


Even 3-4 d or c cells would be more tempting. 8aa no way. here in Norway even aa's can be expensive.


----------



## vb14 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would name it *Fluffy. *The ugly, mean-looking, 3-headed dog in Harry Potter. I guess all the adjectives used are appropriate for this light :laughing:.


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 27, 2010)

toby_pra said:


> I really cant imagine why they use again 8AA's??? :thumbsdow



Higher voltage output than using D or C cells, so easier to regulate. AA's are readily available everywhere, and there are not many lights that compete in terms of massive output on conventional type batteries.

Many people don't like, or don't understand, Li-ion cells. I understand Li-Ion a lot better than I did, and I still don't like them. I certainly wouldn't want the massive overheads that come with them - not just the charger, but a good DMM to test them etc. - just not worth it.

The TK40 is more comfortable to carry than a 2D maglite without a doubt, and has massive appeal to the non specialists as well as many flashaholics.

Why make another 8-AA light? - because they're bloody good and sell well.

I don't like the look of the TK45 though personally. An interesting variation on three reflectors in a single head... but not one I feel worked asthetically.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 27, 2010)

8xAA again? :sick2:

At least it could include a charger and a plug.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 27, 2010)

Why 8 AAs in the TK45? Probably because that power source sold well in the TK40. It's all about the mighty dollar (or yen in Fenix's case.) If the TK40 was a sales flop, then I'm pretty sure that the TK45 would be powered differently.

If the TK30 is a sales success, then don't worry guys because I'm sure that there will be a TK45 version with similar battery options. So to help out your quest for a CR123/18650 powered TK45, do your best to promote that in the minds of Fenix by doing like what us TK40 guys did and go out there and buy as many TK30s as possible! 

Who knows if the TK45 even hits the market at this point.


----------



## Liteskr42 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think it looks great. I love different unusual things like this light. It makes the hobby interesting and fun. Mulit emitter lights are just plain cool . This looks like something out of a sci-fi movie. This is where I get into dillemmas. I want to keep my dollars flowing to Flashlights made in the USA but I really would like one of these things!!!


----------



## Egsise (Jan 27, 2010)

If those heads can be unscrewed and there would be upgrade heads sold separately, now that would be just too good to be true.

*edit:
TK45, like are the TK series diffuser tips etc compatible to those heads?
If not, EPIC FAILURE!


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 27, 2010)

paintballdad said:


> ...One of them is the TK21, it's a little slimmer than the TK20 and the rubber grip seems better molded to the body. Has an XP-G and seems to be in neutral white.



TK21 ? Where ??

Is there any pics of it ?

(sorry about the off topic)


----------



## mefistofele86 (Jan 27, 2010)

i love this baby!


----------



## HKJ (Jan 27, 2010)

jorn said:


> Even 3-4 d or c cells would be more tempting. 8aa no way. here in Norway even aa's can be expensive.



There are a couple of reasons.
2 cells: Boost regulator
3 cells: Direct drive or buck/boost regulator
4 cells: Buck regulator

I.e. 2 or 4 cells are the easiest way to make a good regulation.

Using rechargeable cells, you might get a problem with short runtime, because many C and D cell has about the same capacity as AA cells (if you know about it, you can find cells with better capacity).

AA cells are also the most common type.


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Jan 27, 2010)

I am going to go ahead and put forward the name *"FENIX CERBERUS"*

seems fitting to me...


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 27, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> TK21 ? Where ??
> 
> Is there any pics of it ?
> 
> (sorry about the off topic)



As far as i know, i might have the only one right now. It's a prototype sample that i won at MattK's SHOT party. I'll try to post a pic or two, just need a little time to do it.

Now back to your local three headed flashlight thread......


----------



## Rod911 (Jan 27, 2010)

As soon as I saw the pics, it reminded me of the Shenzhen Urnabeam Illumination (run a Google search for it - last person to hotlink directly to it got into trouble :whoopin.


----------



## LeifUK (Jan 27, 2010)

It seems kind of odd. Why produce another 8 x AA light that competes with the TK40, and has similar output levels, and a similar size. It still has the disadvantages of the TK40: loads of cells to charge, fiddly battery holder, more likelihood of battery problems, greater probability to load batteries in reverse, large size and weight and so on. Maybe the heat problems on high are less? And you could diffuse one head to get more flood but keep plenty of reach. 

I can see why they choose AA rather than lithiums especially if they want to target the mainstream. 

I don't see why manufacturers don't produce a twin light or perhaps a good twin light harness. (The Fenix bike mount does work, but it could be better.)

My iffy contribution to the name competition is Tricephalus.


----------



## headophile (Jan 27, 2010)

to me it's not ugly, it's just different. i can see how people will take to the design. it's just another love it or hate it light, like its predecessor, the tk40. i like this better than the eagletac m2xc4 for a multi-emitter light.

kudos to fenix for coming up with something unique yet again. if this was only sufficiently more powerful than the tk40, i'd probably seriously consider getting it 

edit: btw, i second the trident name


----------



## bedazzLED (Jan 27, 2010)

Not sure what to make of this light.

I love my TK40 and TK30, which give me the best of both worlds, AA and 18650's, but when I saw this torch, I immediately thought "WTF, this is one UGLY torch...".

Then I stopped and thought about the Fenix MC10 when I first saw it. I thought "WTF. this is one UGLY light ...". Only trouble is, now I have an MC10 and it sits on my desk and if I'm doing a little soldering or some fiddly little work, the hands-free MC 10 lights the way.

I agree with headophile, it's just different.

How about TRICERATOP for a name, because that's one big ugly monster light ? Just kidding


----------



## brianch (Jan 27, 2010)

I really hope Fenix does not decide to actually produce this light. I really think its unpractical and really ugly :sick2: I just lost my faith in Fenix.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 27, 2010)

IMSabbel said:


> And about the name, i wonder why nobody mentioned the most obvious yet:
> 
> Fenix Cerberus.
> The threeheaded BEAST



You beat me to that one.



bedazzLED said:


> How about TRICERATOP for a name, because that's one big ugly monster light ? Just kidding



I like Triceratop a lot.

Oh how about King Ghidorah, that 3 headed dragon on Godzilla movies?

You know the problem is if Fenix has another naming contest they will pick something uber creative, like Anglelight. I'll save them the time, how about Trianglelight or Triangulite?


----------



## Steve'O (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking at that ugly thing remind's me of something out of 1980's Russia:thumbsdow

Jetbeam have the right idea :twothumbs

Edit: But on 2nd thoughts, the switch position is a very nice touch.


----------



## jag-engr (Jan 27, 2010)

paintballdad said:


> TK21... Has an XP-G and seems to be in neutral white.


 
A neutral white Xp-G?! :candle:



richardcpf said:


> I dont like the look of it, looks like a quick DIY attemp by taping 3xPD20 together. Would be so much better 4 emitters in a multi led reflector.


 
Do the seperate heads perhaps give better heat sinking?


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2010)

I kinda like it. It ain't pretty but I like it and I like the idea. 

As for the AA's, I agree with Fenix and if they sold it with 8 rechargeable batteries and a charger, it would be great. People need to quit buying NON rechargeable batteries.

I've used rechargeables as much as I can for 20 years or more.

Also, I thank Matt for putting this light up 

As for the naming scheme, I suggest and submit this for your approval gentlemen.

H3 for 3 heads 





Of course, if someone at Fenix likes this, let me know and I'll be happy to work on some different versions of the logo. I do have another idea in mind


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 27, 2010)

brianch said:


> I really hope Fenix does not decide to actually produce this light. I really think its unpractical and really ugly :sick2: I just lost my faith in Fenix.


 
Dude. That light is cool. The three heads solves the heat issue. The heads could perhaps be done differently, perhaps each head could be a finned heatsink/tube. This could be the start of a new generation of very high brightness led lights.

Really, I see this as a better way to make a really high powered light using led's. It looks clunky, but that simply needs refinement.

Good job, Fenix. And btw I love my TK40.


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2010)

I like the idea of individually replaceable heads too 

Pick your heads...very cool!

One I would opt for would be the 1 lumen head for what, thousands of hours?


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 27, 2010)

jag-engr said:


> A neutral white Xp-G?! :candle:



I did say that it *seems* to be neutral white, might just be the tint lottery in effect but it definitely isn't on the cool side. I compared it to my EZCR2 NW and Quark RGB NW, not as warm as those two but slightly warmer than my K2 powered Inova X03. But it definitely has an XP-G in it.

Maybe someone can post a new thread so we don't keep taking this off topic.


----------



## Egsise (Jan 27, 2010)

IF those heads would be replaceable it would be very stupid to keep the circuit in it.
To keep the price of the separate heads low the driver needs to be in the body.

From the pictures you can see that the assault crowns are not identically aligned, so those heads must be screwed on or something.

I would like to have mine with 1 pure flood head, 1 with OP and one head with aspherical lens.


----------



## electromage (Jan 27, 2010)

All I can say is... I'm a flashlight collector, and it's a flashlight. I must have it!


----------



## guiri (Jan 28, 2010)

Egsise said:


> IF those heads would be replaceable it would be very stupid to keep the circuit in it.
> To keep the price of the separate heads low the driver needs to be in the body.
> 
> From the pictures you can see that the assault crowns are not identically aligned, so those heads must be screwed on or something.
> ...



Ok, so can you make interchangeable heads with the circuitry in the body or not? I'm not good at this stuff so the question may be stupid.

George


----------



## guiri (Jan 28, 2010)

electromage said:


> All I can say is... I'm a flashlight collector, and it's a flashlight. I must have it!



Then you have two options. Either buy up all the tickets, just like a hostile takeover or wait till it comes in production.

Actually, there is a third option, you could break into the factory and steal a prototype


----------



## Egsise (Jan 28, 2010)

guiri said:


> Ok, so can you make interchangeable heads with the circuitry in the body or not? I'm not good at this stuff so the question may be stupid.
> 
> George


Yes, it's all about what the engineers think is important.
A) Interchangeable and cheap heads without driver sold separately to make the flashlight more versatile and easy to upgrade.
B) Fixed heads and just another 500+ lumen flashlight, exotic looking though.


----------



## guiri (Jan 28, 2010)

Change heads would be a nice option and I'd sign up for a light like that


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 28, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> TK21 ? Where ??
> 
> Is there any pics of it ?
> 
> (sorry about the off topic)



Quick shot from the party







Paintballdad will have better photos of this light


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 30, 2010)

It's not the greatest looking, but will be something different that will stand out in a collection. I'm interested in hearing more about them.


----------



## romteb (Jan 30, 2010)

guiri said:


> I kinda like it. It ain't pretty but I like it and I like the idea.



I do too, i favor any weird looking light over something like a regular Quark that is so dull and boring that i need to fight the urge to commit suicide everytime i see one.


----------



## Jash (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll buy one if they make it. Though the tail cap should be shaped like an X-Cape cap and then they could call it the 'Rocket'.


----------



## ebow86 (Jan 30, 2010)

One of the main things that turned me away from the TK40 was that manufacturer recommended not using energizer lithiums. I wonder if the TK45 is going to have the same issue?


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2010)

Jash said:


> I'll buy one if they make it. Though the tail cap should be shaped like an X-Cape cap and then they could call it the 'Rocket'.



EXCUSE ME?

PS: That light is awesome.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> One of the main things that turned me away from the TK40 was that manufacturer recommended not using energizer lithiums. I wonder if the TK45 is going to have the same issue?



Yes but surely that is a voltage/current issue with the flashlight circuitry. You can use the AA rechargeable batteries though, what more do you want?


----------



## LeifUK (Jan 30, 2010)

Jash said:


> I'll buy one if they make it. Though the tail cap should be shaped like an X-Cape cap and then they could call it the 'Rocket'.



It does look rather like a Russian Vostok rocket: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:S...Sergei_Korolyov_in_VDNH_Ostankino_RAF0540.jpg


----------



## 357mag1 (Jan 30, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> One of the main things that turned me away from the TK40 was that manufacturer recommended not using energizer lithiums. I wonder if the TK45 is going to have the same issue?



Ebow,

I understand the TK40 didn't have the no lithium warning originally but only after people but batteries in it wrong. I have run mine on lithium and even the Powergenix batteries which come off the charger at 1.87volts and it works fine. It must be well regulated because the light doesn't appear any brighter with the higher voltage batteries. I've left it on Turbo for over an hour with the Powergenix batteries and have no issues.


----------



## guiri (Jan 30, 2010)

1.87 volts on a 1.2 volt battery? Seriously?


----------



## brianch (Feb 2, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted already but here ya go anyways. Video by MilSpecMonkey http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJBFKI55QIA


----------



## guiri (Feb 2, 2010)

Pretty good looking light there. Looks better than in regular pics. Cool!


----------



## Ozgeardo (Feb 2, 2010)

Please tell me I am sick or something 
I was never wanting for a TK40 purely because of the 8 x AA configuration is not my preferred power source (every one to their own on power sources).
But why am I now becoming somewhat fond of the TK45 :shakehead ?
I have more than enough lights (now that is probably an oxymoron on CPF).
I am currently saving (working out how to hide the cost on credit card anyway) to buy a Olight K90 for no other reason than to compete in the "one-up-man-ship" game amongst my outdoor enthusiast peers. :twothumbs
So what excuse can I give myself to justify to others that I need a TK45............

"So you think you have the ugliest torch"
"So you need a back up in-case you blow a globe hey"
"So you are into belt fed weapons......well I have............"
"You think I am ugly............"
"A torch only a mother could love"
"I have a rare medical condition that I need a special light to see everything in 3D"
"What do you mean 3 heads"
"I acquired this from a sci-fi movie set"
"Two of the heads are dummy fronts for an optional fitting of a double barrel shot gun" (gee I have not even been drinking )

Before I get even sillier, please help me with some excuses.............
I did not win the raffle and I really, really, really, want..... no I really, really, really need a TK45


----------



## 357mag1 (Feb 2, 2010)

guiri said:


> 1.87 volts on a 1.2 volt battery? Seriously?


 
You made an assumption obviously as these are 1.6 volt batteries. Unless my Fluke Multimeter has started lying they do indeed read 1.87 coming off the Powergenix charger.


----------



## guiri (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah ,I didn't know rechargeable came in higher than 1.2, cool!


----------



## guiri (Feb 2, 2010)

Oz, you're losin' it brother...five months of walkabout should fix you right up. Off you go!


----------



## Cataract (Feb 2, 2010)

I think I actually DREAMT about that flashlight even before I saw picks or heard the name! I know I had a dream of a three headed flashlight and when I woke up I somehow was thinking TK45... could be a sing I need one... 
I like the idea you could fit regular filters on it, especially if you can choose which head turns on: one for red, one for flood, one for throw. You could even have an interesting flood / throw configuration...

If they downsized the reflector size of the TK20 for the TK21, I'm out on that one... why would you diminish the throw of such a perfect light??!???


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 2, 2010)

After seeing that Fenix video from the 2010 SHOT Show, I'm thinking about getting a TK45...depending on the most important factor - price. I wonder how much it will cost.


----------



## qtaco (Feb 2, 2010)

It looks interesting, but aside from the side switches (and user interface), would there be much difference between a TK45 and a TK40? The output levels seem similar, the throw would be similar (at a guess), and the lights are pretty much the same size.

It also looks like it will be more complex to manufacture, so if it's more expensive to, what is the killer feature that sets this light apart from the TK40?


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 2, 2010)

qtaco said:


> The output levels seem similar, the throw would be similar (at a guess), and the lights are pretty much the same size.



I disagree on the amount of throw. The TK40 has a Cree MCE four die LED, which is a flood type of emitter. The TK45 uses three Cree XRE emitters (I think,) which are known for having tighter beam patterns and thus throwing further than the MCE. The TK45 also is rated by Fenix to be a little bit brighter than the TK40.

We'll see for sure though when the TK45 hits the market...whenever that will be.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 2, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> The TK45 uses three Cree XRE emitters (I think,) which are known for having tighter beam patterns and thus throwing further than the MCE.



AFAIK it uses Cree XP-G (R5?)


----------



## 276 (Feb 2, 2010)

Found a another vid on it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUmNd08xbDI


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the video link. Yep, the TK45 uses XPG LEDs and it sounds like it will be available in March 2010.

It also sounds like it won't cost much more than the TK40. OK, time to start saving up the cash!


----------



## wesinator (Feb 2, 2010)

I think this light its just retarded, it was poorly designed just so that it will look weird. They could have made a single head with a reflector like the m2xc4 which would maximize its throw for the xpg leds. also this single head would allow for a bigger space for a heat sink which would allow them to drive the xpgs harder to maybe about 1.4 amps each instead of probably .9 amps each which would add about 300 lumens to the picture. Also its stupid that they still use 8 aa batteries when they should be using either 18650 batteries or lifepo4 batteries that can handle larger currents and have much higher energy densities. i thought this was a joke when i first saw this light it is way off.


----------



## 276 (Feb 2, 2010)

From the sound of it in the vid i was hoping the Ui would be different. Like one switch would not only turn it on but could cycle through how many heads are on. Like click once for one head, a second time for two heads and three for all three and have the other switch change the modes still wether you have all three on or one. 


( if that makes any sense)


----------



## brianch (Feb 2, 2010)

They still have the olive TK10 on the table. They need to make the TK13 in olive... I miss that olive color.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 3, 2010)

He said "_you still have 240 lumens_" when described TK30 without extension tube...did he say wrong or have Fenix change the light ..

Regards, Patric


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 3, 2010)

Now I know where I've seen this look before http://stanleytools.com/default.asp...sc=Stanley&#174;+3-in-1+Tripod+LED+Flashlight


----------



## guiri (Feb 3, 2010)

Good catch! Seems they bought the design from Stanley and just duct taped it together. Good one!


----------



## joe1512 (Feb 3, 2010)

wesinator said:


> Also its stupid that they still use 8 aa batteries when they should be using either 18650 batteries or lifepo4 batteries that can handle larger currents and have much higher energy densities. i thought this was a joke when i first saw this light it is way off.



There are very few high powered lights that run on standard batteries such as AA and AAA. This is one of the things that distinguishes the TK40/45 from the rest of the pack. It does fatten up the light, but not having to go buy specialty batteries that you can ONLY get online is a big selling point. Especially for those who already have a good supply of AAs, and maybe even rechargable AAs with a charger. I personally like having the option of non-18650/CR123 lights.


----------



## guiri (Feb 3, 2010)

I've got 100 eneloops at home AND, then there's the millions and billions of normal consumers that don't know what an 18650 is


----------



## v188 (Feb 3, 2010)

WTF looks about right.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 3, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> There are very few high powered lights that run on standard batteries such as AA and AAA. This is one of the things that distinguishes the TK40/45 from the rest of the pack.



Yep, well said. You mean that we'll have to go through all these AA complaints *again* with the TK45 just like when the TK40 came out? Yikes. The AA power source seems to be a love/hate subject around CPF. I personally love it for the previously stated reasons and, like it or not, that must be the majority otherwise Fenix would not have used it again for the TK45.

The AA power source sold well with the TK40 so Fenix is doing it again with the TK45, thankfully. If anyone was in favor of other battery choices other than AAs, they should have bought more TK30s. Vote with your dollars...like what I and other TK40 owners did.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 3, 2010)

wesinator said:


> I think this light its just retarded, it was poorly designed just so that it will look weird. They could have made a single head with a reflector like the m2xc4 which would maximize its throw for the xpg leds. also this single head would allow for a bigger space for a heat sink which would allow them to drive the xpgs harder to maybe about 1.4 amps each instead of probably .9 amps each which would add about 300 lumens to the picture. Also its stupid that they still use 8 aa batteries when they should be using either 18650 batteries or lifepo4 batteries that can handle larger currents and have much higher energy densities. i thought this was a joke when i first saw this light it is way off.



<loud noise> Wrong. It's going to be a nice light. The three heads answers the heat issue, providing over 700 lumens with no heat issues and using AA batteries. It's just not for you. In fact, Fenix made it for me. 

Engineering > What-you-think-looks-cool


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Feb 3, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> <loud noise> Wrong. It's going to be a nice light. The three heads answers the heat issue, providing over 700 lumens with no heat issues and using AA batteries. It's just not for you. In fact, Fenix made it for me.
> 
> Engineering > What-you-think-looks-cool


 
 Booooooyaw.


lovecpf


----------



## wesinator (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm saying it is an inefficient design, for how big it already is if you put lithium batteries in it and an single head there would be much more room for a bigger heatsink and better reflectors. However, I don't know why i was so angry when i wrote that last comment and i do regret the tone that i took with it.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ugh, some flashaholics act so childish when a light manufacturer doesn't make a flashlight to their liking. Seriously, a lot of you guys ask for a light that's really not that different from other company offerings. I give Fenix a LOT of credit and respect for having the gonads to make lights like this and the MC10.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 3, 2010)

Fenix has found a nice little niche for themselves making high output LED lights powered by regular AA batteries. It worked for me because they hooked me in with their power choice in the TK40 and since then I've added an LD20 and, hopefully soon, a TK45 to my "fleet." If they had done like most of the other manufacturers and used just CR123s or 18650s in their high powered lights, I would have never been a Fenix customer.

Fenix would have never gone down the AA road again unless it sold well in their first foray down that road with the TK40. They did it again with the TK45, so that says something about what other non-CPF customers think about the use of AA batteries. (Hint - they like it.)

I give a huge :twothumbs to the TK45's AA power source!


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 3, 2010)

I should have the TK45 from the raffle tomorrow (if USPS's postage time calculations are to be believed). I can try taking some general beamshots if ya'll would like. 

I have never actually taken beamshots before, so it would be experimental, but I am sure I can use a few of my other lights to at least make a few comparisons outside. 

-Cameron


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 3, 2010)

bobisculous said:


> I should have the TK45 from the raffle tomorrow (if USPS's postage time calculations are to be believed). I can try taking some general beamshots if ya'll would like.



Congratulations on winning the TK45 raffle! 

Yes, please take a lot of photos of the first ever TK45 on CPF. Beamshots would be great, but I'm also interested in photos of the light itself. An exploded photo of the light fully disassembled would be nice. Comparisons to the TK40 would be great too.

Please feel free to post your opinions, likes, and dislikes about the TK45 too. I'm all ears!


----------



## pseudoblue (Feb 3, 2010)

Just to recap from the vid. 45 updates some of the shortcomings of the 40.

1) Heat management. He said 40 gets very hot abt 15mins, which is true. The 45 can run up to an hour or, an hour and a half - I hope he meant on Max mode.
2) Switch orientation, on body instead at tailcap
3) No Parisitic drain? It seems to me, one switch is dedicated to turn on and off completely. The other switch for cycling modes while the light is on. 
4) Cycling modes doesn't turn off the light before it jumps to the next mode. Smoother transition.
5) Battery carrier seems to hold them better, No rattling issue?
6) Now someone need to do a TK45 extreme torture test. :devil:


----------



## pseudoblue (Feb 3, 2010)

bobisculous said:


> I should have the TK45 from the raffle tomorrow (if USPS's postage time calculations are to be believed). I can try taking some general beamshots if ya'll would like.
> 
> I have never actually taken beamshots before, so it would be experimental, but I am sure I can use a few of my other lights to at least make a few comparisons outside.
> 
> -Cameron


Hey grats!! Do you have the TK40 to compare?

Yeah, if you can and if you like to, also test some runtime on max, how's the heat?, weight comparison, how are the switches and feel? More info on the UI, battery carrier comparison, current draw measurements and parisitic drain measurement.  (no pressure yea heehee, I'm just curious)


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 3, 2010)

Nope, I don't have a TK40 to compare. This is going to be my first hefty bright light. I was very close to getting a TK30, and likely still will for the format of it, but this will at least make me hold off a little while. 

I will run it on High for quite a while and see how the heat is. I doubt I will do an actual runtime test until I have some rechargeable AA's. I assume they aren't a problem in the TK45. I have no idea about the draw and such. I have a multimeter around, so maybe I can figure out some of that for ya'll if there is that much interest.
And I can assure you, I will not be doing #6 of your list 

Some lights I can compare it to are the 4sevens Quark 123, Quark MiNi AA, Preon 2, Fenix L2D, Nitecore EX10, Surefire E2D and a few others perhaps. 

Just let me know of any other particulars that you all would like to know.

-Cameron


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 4, 2010)

wesinator said:


> I'm saying it is an inefficient design, for how big it already is if you put lithium batteries in it and an single head there would be much more room for a bigger heatsink and better reflectors.



At first I was thinking they should have put the three led's in one head but then I was thinking, how would the reflector handle that? Three reflectors maybe?

I'll be honest though. I like it because it looks like a rocket >====>rm


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 4, 2010)

They just made delivery of the light, w00t!

The UI is fairly simple. You have two buttons obviously. The button on the right turns the light on and off. The button on the left cycles through the modes, as expected. Low is only one of the heads. It changes which head is on each time it is on low. Kinda interesting. The next step up turns on all the heads. To get to the strobe and SOS mode, you turn the light off and back on quickly, using the power button. 

It seems to come back on in the brightness you left it in. Sometimes. Other times it will go back to low. I am not sure whats up with that. 

If I shake it, while you can hear the battery module shaking a little, it certainly is not too bad.

That's all I can get to right this moment. I will post some pictures and a few beamshots later tonight.


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 4, 2010)

wesinator said:


> I'm saying it is an inefficient design, for how big it already is if you put lithium batteries in it and an single head there would be much more room for a bigger heatsink and better reflectors.



A lot of people prefer a light that runs on common and garden AA cells. No doubt Lithium cells would have higher performance.


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 4, 2010)

bobisculous said:


> And I can assure you, I will not be doing #6 of your list



Perhaps an extreme fawning test would do instead? Maybe a drool test.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 4, 2010)

Congratulations on the new addition and being the first official member of CPF to own a Fenix TK45. :twothumbs



bobisculous said:


> To get to the strobe and SOS mode, you turn the light off and back on quickly, using the power button.



Ah, so it sounds like the strobe and SOS functions can be accessed from any one of the different light output modes. If so, that is a big improvement on the TK40 where the strobe was only accessible once the light was first put into turbo mode and the SOS was only accessible once the light was first put in the medium mode. If your light was in low output mode and you wanted to use the strobe for example, you first had to put it into turbo mode and then turn on the strobe. I could imagine that being a pain for some people, though it never bothered me.

Speaking of the modes, how many different light modes does the TK45 have?


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 4, 2010)

Here are a few images I just took. 

I couldn't take beamshots outside as it was raining. I took some inside, but they didn't turn out well. 

The obligatory gun n' light combo:






Next is my Fenix collection. We have the TK45 of course, then above that is my old L1P on the left, to the right of that is my L2D and last is my old L0D CE on the keychain. Gives a little bit of a size comparison. 





And last is of the TK45 broken down in its 4 parts:





From the testing outside this evening, it puts out a lot of light in so many ways. A decent amount of flood. I have figured out the UI a little more. At first I thought it was being goofy in what mode it turned on at. I have come to realize that you must have it on a mode for about 3 seconds (before turning it off) for it to turn back ON in that particular brightness mode. So, if you quickly go from low to high, then immediately turn it off. The next time you turn it on, it will still turn on in the low mode, as that was the last mode it was steadily on at. 

Having played with it quite a bit at this point, I feel no major heat. I mean, it heats up no doubt about that, but nothing at all serious. Just warm to the touch. 
I really like the button placement. Compared to where it would have been had it been a TK40, this is great. Having it on the end like that would be very annoying to me, I imagine. 
The knurling on the TK45 is sufficient, however from the looks of it, I would prefer the TK40's knurling. 
Overall, a pretty neat light. Sturdy for sure. I don't know if I would have bought it straight up, as I prefer the TK30 form factor, personally. I don't have a problem with the 8AA's, as it makes more sense for regular consumers. As someone else mentioned though, not many have heard of 18650 batteries and such. 

Any other questions on this light, let me know.
-Cameron


----------



## Jay611j (Feb 5, 2010)

So..... is this light supposed to be brighter than the TK-40? I wish we could see some beamshots! :candle: You're leaving us all in the dark here........


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright. I just tried again and here is what I came up with. They are all set at the same settings, shutter speed, ISO, and aperture.

From top to bottom, they are the Quark MiNi AA, then Quark 123, and then TK45. 
I wouldn't say these are fairly represented. Quark MiNi is no doubt brighter than it looks. This is just what I could come up with in a few short minutes that I had. 

So!
Quark MiNi AA





Quark 123x1





And Fenix TK45





Again, don't put a lot of faith in these. The Quark MiNi is not THAT pathetic. Just what I could quickly come up with. Outside stuff to come tomorrow.

-C


----------



## pseudoblue (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you bobisculous for all the details! :thumbsup: Very Interesting indeed. Looks like it's putting out alot of light and maintained its floody beam profile of the TK40's.

Yea, strobe can be accessed directly now by a quick on/off/on. It needs 3 seconds at any given mode to remember then (except for strobe/sos?). There are Low (one head lights up in rotation), Medium, High, Turbo, Strobe and SOS. Does it has slow and fast flash?

I noticed threads are anondized and tailcap doesn't appear to have any springs or bare metal. Postive and negative contacts are all up in the front. I believe you can still operate the light without the body by pressing the battery carrier to the head. Head lockout still possible, since it still has that spring in the middle to push the battery carrier to the back releasing the 4 contacts from touching when loosening the head.

In the TK40, parisitic drain is needed to operate the UI. Now, the TK45 has an individual power switch, and a UI switch which will only work when the power switch is on. This could possibly mean there's no parisitic drain! :shrug:


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the photos and details/opinions. Here's a simple question:

Does the TK45 come in a hard plastic carrying case?

The TK40 did and I liked that extra feature.


----------



## Liteskr42 (Feb 5, 2010)

Huh, I was thinking it was gonna have an overlapping tri circle pattern like a 3 leaf clover or someting. how did they get a perfect circle from 3 beams??

The light looks like a set of booster rockets from a scifi spaceship:thumbsup:

I like it 

Thanx for the pics, enjoy the light you lucky bastaahd!!


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine did not come in a plastic case, but remember, it was a giveaway from Fenix at the SHOT show. By no means was it a retail package. The winner of the giveaway got nothing more than the light itself. So it could still come with whatever packaging you are expecting when you buy it retail.

They did an excellent job at making the beam. At about 12 inches, the beam really begins to take a single light shape. By 18 inches, you have to know it has three heads to tell it is such a light. By 24 inches, its over. It looks like one single light source no matter how you look at it. Pretty impressive.

-Cameron


----------



## Databyter (Feb 5, 2010)

Paulinski said:


> How come no 18650 support for both Tk40 and Tk45?


The AA platform was on purpose and is directed towards availability worldwide to feed the light, especially in search and rescue.

Say you were working in Haiti right now doing rescue work or building a tent city.

It might be kinda tough to find 18650's, but you can always find AA's

Same for a survival scenario.

AA is part of the point of this light. I'm not saying it's better, just that it has it's niche, and Fenix marked it's territory with this light.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 5, 2010)

One problem I see with this light is that it would not be held with a loop on a belt, you would have to have a heavier, bulkier, and less flexible holding system to wear this on your belt, or strap it over a shoulder.
Considering that it is supposed to be an upgraded TK-40, it is too bad that the form factor doesn't match up to the TK-40 in practicality.

It does look brighter and I like the side button.

I think they had a few good ideas in that upgrade, but they blew it with the form factor unless it comes with some sort of belt swivel fastener that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 5, 2010)

Since I didn't take a picture of this side of the light, I figured I should. 

It sort of addresses your issue. As you can see, it has something to attach a split ring at least, maybe more.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea, but did you see how fat the tailcap was? I guess you could rig something up easy enough, but it is nice to be able to put a light in your Mag style duty loop and have it stay put and be able to us all your lights in the same loop. I don't think I could get that fat tail cap thru the loop too easily and although the loop MIGHT be narrow enough to hold it, it would be a pain to get in and out (maybe).

I wish I had one to try it out on :laughing:


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, it is by no means meant for belt carry. I just wanted to make sure everyone saw it had that hole on that side. I had yet to take pictures of it.

Here are a few more beamshots.

TK45 vs Quark 123






And -2 stop underexposed


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 6, 2010)

So the light itself doesn't get warm much at all. But the batteries sure do. They don't get hot, but they do warm up significantly. That sound normal? Forgive my ignorance if so. I have checked polarities and such over and over. They're good. I had it on for 7 minute on high and the battery portion of the light was warm to the touch. I am going to guess the light is pulling a lot of power from them causing the heat.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 6, 2010)

Yea, it's pulling some juice I bet.

Make sure you are using batteries that can handle a little current.

If so, a little warming won't hurt them much and feels nice in the hand on a cold night..

Thats a nice light with a nice beam, despite my first impressions about how akward it would be to lug along it's a first class light when it's IN your hand.


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, right now there are just some Duracells in it. Nothing fancy. A few hours before I won this I ordered my first set of Eneloops. Not enough to fill the light, but assuming I like the Eneloops, which I know I will, I am sure I will order more to feed this light.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 6, 2010)

You should use a full set of the same type of cells, and it will be hard on any cell to be used on "one side only" in this light, meaning 4 to power the light instead of 8. In fact it might reuin them if you used it on Turbo mode with only 4 powering it.

It would be bad to use half duracells and half enelopes as well, or enelopes and anything else mixed.

Al batteries have different internal resistance and this light is wired to a parallel power pack so it is not 8 in series but 4s+2P.

I'd order those other enelopes now and hold off on using them in the light untill you can put em all in at once.

And trust in the reviews on this board that it is an excellent choice!.

For charging I'd go buy a 2 dollar radio shack 8AA series holder and charge them up all at once with a smart charger.

Cheers!


----------



## T-roc87 (Feb 6, 2010)

Databyter said:


> For charging I'd go buy a 2 dollar radio shack 8AA series holder and charge them up all at once with a smart charger.
> 
> Cheers!


 
I would just look at a new charger like the maha c9000 which i got for my tk40. I was going to do a 4aa series holder but you can't charge the batteries above much more then amp other wise you risk melting the holder.


----------



## Vesper (Feb 6, 2010)

It's an interesting light and I love the beam. It's either the coolest looking light I've seen in a while, or the ugliest. I can't decide.


----------



## guiri (Feb 6, 2010)

Vesper said:


> It's an interesting light and I love the beam. It's either the coolest looking light I've seen in a while, or the ugliest. I can't decide.



It's both 

Hey, what's the difference between the maga and the lacrosse BC-9009

..oh, and congrats on the light


----------



## Conan (Feb 6, 2010)

guiri said:


> It's both
> 
> Hey, what's the difference between the maga and the lacrosse BC-9009
> 
> ..oh, and congrats on the light



The La Crosse BC-9009 melts and the Maha doesn't.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/252188


----------



## guiri (Feb 6, 2010)

Holy crap that's a lot of meltdowns...thanks


----------



## Databyter (Feb 8, 2010)

T-roc87 said:


> I would just look at a new charger like the maha c9000 which i got for my tk40. I was going to do a 4aa series holder but you can't charge the batteries above much more then amp other wise you risk melting the holder.



The Maha C9000 will only charge 4 batteries at a time. This light holds 8 batteries.

The advantage of buying a smart charger like one of these..

http://www.batteryspace.com/smartchargersfornimhcdbatterypackseries.aspx

Is that they are designed to charge packs in a range ov voltages/cells which they automaticly detect.

Your assumption that charging a larger pack would have to be done at a higher current is incorrect. I have a CHUN-180. It will detect the voltage to apply and the higher the pack the more voltage, but it will limit the current to a charging current that you select.

http://www.batteryspace.com/multi-c...6v-18vnimhbatterypackstamiyaplugullisted.aspx

which I use for a variety of lights and other devices, in fact all my NIMH needs (including TK40 and Mag85)and I charge at .9 Amps. I use the radio shack 8 cell holder so I can charge them all at once and insure they are balanced. The CHUN smart charger just clips right on, and in the case of my FIVEMEGA battery holder for my Mag85 it plugs right in (thanks Fivemega).

It's quicker and easier, although if you don't mind doing 2 complete charging sessions with your Maha C9000, which only holds 4 cells, it should work, but if your willing to put out almost $50 for that charger I don't know why you wouldn't just get one that will do the job all at once.

You really don't want to charge enelopes at more than an amp. anyway, unless you want to substitute safety, longevity and a complete charge, for speed. And if this is the case, then why buy a charger that can't charge your whole pack at once?

There is no chance of melting the holder at NiMH charging amperages.

Anyhow to each their own, I'm just recommending a solution that I've been using for 6 months with 0 problems. I sure wouldn't want to pay 50 bucks to double my charge times by only charging a half of a pack at a time.


----------



## boostax (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi guys,

does anybody know when the sale of this light will start? Sorry if was posted in reply before but I do not have the time (at work) to read every post. 
thanks
boostax


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Mar 2, 2010)

boostax said:


> does anybody know when the sale of this light will start?



I think that the Fenix rep in the video filmed at the 2010 SHOT Show (where the TK45 made its debut) said March 2010.

Edit

Here is the video that I was referring to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUmNd08xbDI

And yes he said that it would be available in March.


----------



## boostax (Mar 2, 2010)

thx LOCOBOY


----------



## Pandorum (Mar 3, 2010)

thxs for the review and info bobisculous!:twothumbs
I'm saving up for the TK45 now!


----------



## blub (Mar 3, 2010)

*T*ri*K*lops*45*, Are they going to come out with a *T*ri*K*lops*35*?


----------



## McAllan (Mar 3, 2010)

Pandorum said:


> thxs for the review and info bobisculous!:twothumbs
> I'm saving up for the TK45 now!



Me too. Or actually no need for saving up 

The only real considerations I've got is about throw. Since I've already got a TK40 I really see no obvious need to get a TK45 if it doesn't have better throw than the 40. Or maybe that why we're all here. We love buying things we have no practical excuse to buy - or at least buys way more than needed.

About the beam-color. I really love my TK40. It's got a really great compromise between cool (like the LD20 etc.) and neutral white (the TK20 etc.) - and way better color rendition than the LD20 too. In the YouTube demo of the TK40 compared to TK45 the difference is obvious too. The TK45 looks more like LD20 etc. Beyond me that very few others mentions this too. Can't believe I'm the only one a bit tired of all those ultra cool lights :thinking:


----------



## Pandorum (Mar 3, 2010)

McAllan said:


> Me too. Or actually no need for saving up
> 
> The only real considerations I've got is about throw. Since I've already got a TK40 I really see no obvious need to get a TK45 if it doesn't have better throw than the 40. Or maybe that why we're all here. We love buying things we have no practical excuse to buy - or at least buys way more than needed.
> 
> About the beam-color. I really love my TK40. It's got a really great compromise between cool (like the LD20 etc.) and neutral white (the TK20 etc.) - and way better color rendition than the LD20 too. In the YouTube demo of the TK40 compared to TK45 the difference is obvious too. The TK45 looks more like LD20 etc. Beyond me that very few others mentions this too. Can't believe I'm the only one a bit tired of all those ultra cool lights :thinking:


 
I think that's it, we need an excuse to buy!:thumbsup: I like the TK40 so much I always wanted to buy a second one but couldn't really completely justify it in my mind so I sat on the fence. But now the TK45 is definitely reason enough.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 3, 2010)

They should't call it TK-WHY. *W*hich *H*ead is *Y*ours? Anyway, nice light considering using inexpensive, widely available aa batteries.


----------



## Pandorum (Mar 3, 2010)

bobisculous said:


> Here are a few images I just took.
> 
> I couldn't take beamshots outside as it was raining. I took some inside, but they didn't turn out well.
> 
> ...


 
I noticed the battery carrier of the TK45 is different than the TK40s. It looks like its all plastic without the metal support rods of the TK40. Is it sturdy?


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 3, 2010)

Just for curiosity, bobisculous, could you do some more shots of the torch please? From the directly infront and maybe with your L2D beside it from the same angle too please?

Would you be able to weight it too? Just want to know if its heavier than 3 L2D's. Or 4. 

Maybe a beamshot against the L2D? 

Just to satisfy the curiosity of those of us who tape together their L2D's in a similar configuration. I'm sure its brighter and the beam will be better than 3 or 4 L2D's taped together. 

I have 3 L2D's and a L1D made up of 2 Q5's, a rebel 100 and a P4. It's a lot of light together but the spot of the beam is all over the place. Mind you, the 2 Q5's have different beam patterns and I think one of them is bluer than the other. I wonder if Fenix will match the best set of LED's for each trio?


----------



## LeifUK (Mar 3, 2010)

You can use the Fenix bike mount to clamp two lights together and the beams do coalesce nicely. Two Quark AA2's produce a lot of light.


----------



## bobisculous (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry -- I saw some asked more questions a few days ago but forgot to make a reply.

The battery carrier is alright. If I squeeze the carrier's vertical bars, they do move and would feel they may break if I tried a whole lot more. But it feels sturdy enough that if I am not trying to break it, it won't break. 

Here is a comparison of the L2D and TK45






I will see if I can get a comparison of the two beamshots. I have an image here, but am not sure if the batteries in the L2D are 100 percent. I don't think they are, so don't think I should post that yet. 

I got some eneloop's specifically for this light now. Figured it was time since I don't think the batteries that I had in it originally were very fresh. Noticed the medium and high levels were become the same light output.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

bobisculous said:


> I got some eneloop's specifically for this light now. Figured it was time since I don't think the batteries that I had in it originally were very fresh. Noticed the medium and high levels were become the same light output.



Please post your opinions after you get the Sanyo Eneloops in your TK45. With my TK40, the turbo mode wasn't noticeably brighter with my eyes when I used it with alkaline batteries the first couple of weeks that I owned it. I'll bet that the TK45 is the same way.


----------



## bobisculous (Mar 8, 2010)

When I first got the light, the alkaline batteries that it came with were depleted in some fashion. However when I first got it, there was a big difference with the alkaline batteries between medium and high. I hadn't used it for much of any extended amount of time before I noticed no difference between medium and high. The batteries were given to the original owner by someone at SHOT show. The dates on the batteries were by no means new, so I expect they were used in some fashion before hand. 

Either way, I have the eneloops in it now. 
The eneloops make it VERY noticeably brighter between Medium and High.


----------



## bored7one4 (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone know when in march this light will go onsale?


----------



## 300winmag (Mar 12, 2010)

My question is how can we double the output of this light?
How many 18650s can it theoretically hold? 
I'm thinking 2 LEDs with optics and 1 for flood....


----------



## PolarBearX (Mar 17, 2010)

thought this thing was coming out mid-march


----------



## guiri (Mar 17, 2010)

It came out a long time ago, in limited amount, ONE UNIT!


----------



## bullettproof (Mar 18, 2010)

3xR5's would be very bright at 1A each.


----------



## peskyphotons (Mar 21, 2010)

Has there been any word from Fenix about a release date? I am looking foreword to acquiring this light as I am a AA fan but never really liked the TK40.

Alex


----------



## Magnumpy (Mar 24, 2010)

I think Fenix must be having some trouble with this design because they've apparently missed their launch target


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 24, 2010)

It wouldn't be the for first time when manufacturer pushed a release date of a new flashlight


----------



## garden (Mar 27, 2010)

I doubt that this new model is going to come out (ever). Fenix releases a bundle of new lights every half-year and the recent lot (LD10R4, LD20 R4, TK11 R4, TK12 R4, did not include the TK45.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 27, 2010)

Let say probably april, altogether with the likes of maelstrom, jetbeam, itp and others. When someone releases his new product it sure is the others will follow. It's competition out there.


----------



## lonelyboy (Apr 1, 2010)

Today is April already......


----------



## loanshark (Apr 5, 2010)

I want my TK45!!!


----------



## guiri (Apr 5, 2010)

MY? How can it be yours, it's not even for sale yet?


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yep, it seems that Fenix is going to torture us and make us wait even longer for the TK45. 

They have a sick sense of humor.


----------



## guiri (Apr 5, 2010)

They're trying to keep us on our toes


----------



## thedeske (Apr 17, 2010)

Still on the fence with the 3 head design, but love the switch design. Looks like you can make it through the 4 levels in a snap. Going from low to turbo is about the only thing I don't like on my 40.


----------



## bobisculous (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup -- It's very quick to cycle through the modes. I don't have a TK40 or such, but have similar switches on other lights. It's not hard to change to mode on those, but it is very nice to have that separate button for mode changing. Then that button doing NOTHING to get you into the "special" modes is very cool. You have to double click the actual power button really quickly to get into those modes. 

-Cameron


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 19, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> Let say probably april, altogether with the likes of maelstrom, jetbeam, itp and others. When someone releases his new product it sure is the others will follow. It's competition out there.




As a matter of fact, as the bottomline is normally the crux here... *WE ALL want a super, smashing and blinding source from any darn tube that blasts the night into day*...!!! 

Come what may... this is what the Fenix foxes in their R&D is fixing after every nightmare they come out of it... or face a retrenchment within their ranks on production lines in that far corner of the globe....:devil:


----------



## guiri (Apr 19, 2010)

I for one am holding my breath on all the new high powered lights. I want one!


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 19, 2010)

guiri said:


> I for one am holding my breath on all the new high powered lights. I want one!



So am I.... I just spoke to John at Tactical LEDs and he's looking into an order for my request on the 40million candlelight spotlight cum flash if you will....:devil: 
This just took my breath away.....:thumbsup: 







I will reconsider later for the collection on getting the TK45... normally, when I'm out on the trail, I'm not far off from my vehicle which means, I'm usually using the other that is hooked up to the 12v receptacle that I also have in my rear boot space and that is great serving me since 1982 @ 750,000 candlelights with a 55W Halogen. 
Its time to replace it with the above that comes fitted with a HID 4300K Xenon but I'll have it replaced with a 6000K instead that is the same capacity on my car's front headlights.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Apr 19, 2010)

Did anyone else notice the TK45 in this thread?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/270901

TK40:





TK45:





My subjective opinion:

Throw - TK40
Color - TK40
Flood - TK45


----------



## thedeske (Apr 19, 2010)

What an amazing place to do beam shots.
Agree, the 45 looks like a flood king.




was.lost.but.now.found said:


> Did anyone else notice the TK45 in this thread?
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/270901
> 
> ...


----------



## recDNA (Apr 19, 2010)

I disagree about it being a great place for beamshots. The light bouncing off of the white walls alters the appearance of the light at the end. It makes the spot at the end look dimmer. It certainly is a creepy place though. No doubt in my mind that zombies emerge as soon as the lights are turned off.


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 19, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I disagree about it being a great place for beamshots. The light bouncing off of the white walls alters the appearance of the light at the end. It makes the spot at the end look dimmer. It certainly is a creepy place though. No doubt in my mind that zombies emerge as soon as the lights are turned off.


I agree with you on that. IMO it should be done in an open field to see what the beam pattern of a certain light looks like. Whethere is it floody, throwy or in between.


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 20, 2010)

As I view it... it is as IT IS... and the blast stays albeit having greater or lesser to weak, the throw and beam is clearly marked by the TK40 as significant while the TK45 does brighten better as a spill regardless of the absorption and ambiance this concrete tunnel inhibits. 

It is perhaps not the ideal test tunnel but one cannot deny, the TK40 lets you see something more at the other end than the TK45... can't deny that....WYSIWUG.:twothumbs 

In a flashlight, one often overlooked the core desire and appeal from satisfaction at any throw... little is left to be amuse with flood finesse.... which simply requires larger reflectors hence, with a compact EDC but with a higher lumen capacity... one prefers throw... simply THROW and as far as it can go!!!


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Apr 20, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> I agree with you on that. IMO it should be done in an open field to see what the beam pattern of a certain light looks like. Whethere is it floody, throwy or in between.


 
I believe it is the same group of individuals that did this test as well.

http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/

The posted location was just the latest test they have performed. There have been a number of different locations the tests have been performed at.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 20, 2010)

Those test results from Russia comparing the TK40 and the TK45 are interesting. When the TK45 was introduced at the 2010 SHOT Show, I was almost certain that it was designed to throw further than the TK40 based on what LED emitters are in the two lights. After looking at those test results though, I agree with you guys and the TK40 certainly looks like it throws further even though it has a large Cree MC-E LED emitter inside.

I feared that if I bought a TK45 it would mothball my TK40, but maybe that's not going to be the case now.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 20, 2010)

Regardless of how accurate the beamshots are, those are probably the coolest beamshot pics I've ever seen... oo:


We've got a couple of loooonnng steam tunnels at work that look very similar to this one, and I've walked them with the regular light fixtures off, going by just flashlight power, and it's definitely kind of creepy. Pitch black with the lights off, it's good to have a 6P with an M60 in the hand, to shine waaaayyy down the tunnel to check for zombies and escaped lunatics (a very real possibility in these tunnels).


----------



## guiri (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree


----------



## garden (Apr 21, 2010)

So the Tk45 hasn't come out yet? The past page of posts are a bit confusing (some say it asn't and some seem like they already have the TK45)

But definately, I thought Fenix designed the TK45 for a super-super thrower... how could they make a floodlight out of that? 3 heads is a wonderful oppotunity to make a super thrower


----------



## psychbeat (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^ not really- one BIG head the size of three could 
make a better thrower if it was focused for it than three
smaller I think.

edit- if yer using reflectors


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 21, 2010)

garden said:


> So the Tk45 hasn't come out yet?



No, Fenix has not officially released the TK45 to the market yet. There is the one CPF member that won the 2010 SHOT Show raffle and the grand prize was the prototype TK45 that Fenix displayed in their booth at the show, but just because he got the prototype that does not mean that the TK45 is available for sale to the masses. The other TK45 around here is the one used for that Russian flash light test session in the underground utility tunnels. I do not know how the creator of those tests got one. I specifically asked about how he got one but my question was not answered.

Trust me, if the TK45 was available to purchase, you'd read all the reviews about it right here in CPF!  Notice how many TK45 reviews there are currently. That says it all in terms of availability!


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting to read the latest feedbacks and opinions gathered however, leaving it to one's gut feelings and individualism on psychie... _*Seeing Is Believing*_ (recommended) and what those two comparisons showed, is good for my perception on the TK40 being a better buy and certainly won't be mothballed by the TK45. 
As for heading into such tunnels... however long it may be... DON't unless U R a tested street fighter and a seasoned blackbelt martial arts exponent particularly in Russia! 
 Those with phobias on dark areas or environment to zombies.... :wave: gosh... I recommend you to get a mini bazooka like I did (LedLenser X21) its a two-in1 if you need something solid to use as a baton when close contact combat is the last resort for you... :devil: 

I just ordered (last night) a rangefinder for up to 1600meters... pricey though but I think its a worthy tool to have to have a good approximate on the range of my flashlight throws. Mine is arriving from Israel.


----------



## lonelyboy (Apr 22, 2010)

Fenix TK45 Global Testing Campaign


http://www.fenixlight.com/viewcnews.asp?id=30

-


----------



## guiri (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone from here write them!


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Apr 22, 2010)

lonelyboy said:


> Fenix TK45 Global Testing Campaign
> 
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/viewcnews.asp?id=30
> ...


 
We must be crashing their site right now because I'm frozen in trying to submit my application.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 22, 2010)

lonelyboy said:


> Fenix TK45 Global Testing Campaign
> 
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/viewcnews.asp?id=30
> ...



Ah so that's how the guys from Russia must have gotten their TK45! Thanks for the link.

According to that page on the Fenix website, the prototype TK45s for testing will be sent out to evaluators in early May 2010. Based on that, I wouldn't expect them to be available for purchase until summer 2010 at the earliest.

Ugh...wait, wait, wait.


----------



## chenko (Apr 22, 2010)

I filled the application form and clicked OK (or whatever OK-like button down there), but it refreshed the application form page with all the fields blank... I wonder if it worked...? :thinking: Are applicants meant to receive a confirmation email?


----------



## computernut (Apr 22, 2010)

chenko said:


> I filled the application form and clicked OK (or whatever OK-like button down there), but it refreshed the application form page with all the fields blank... I wonder if it worked...? :thinking: Are applicants meant to receive a confirmation email?



Mine did that too. Maybe we slashdotted, err I mean CPF'd their form submittal system. :devil:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that they just have a slightly inefficient submission system. I got the whole lack of confirmation thing and checked with Fenix directly through my contacts and found that it had gone through.


----------



## chenko (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice to hear the forms went through... I hope they don't mind me having sent it 5 times lol...


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Apr 26, 2010)

While everyone can obviously have a different experience, I'm not sold on the idea that mine went through. Upon closer inspection after going back to the page the second time, I noticed that the page never fully loaded in the first place, meaning there is no way it's going to submit the form if the page still has not even loaded.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (May 6, 2010)

lonelyboy said:


> Fenix TK45 Global Testing Campaign
> 
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/viewcnews.asp?id=30
> ...


 
Well, May 5th has come and gone and the winners have not been announced. HAs anyone been contacted by Fenix?


----------



## Pandorum (May 7, 2010)

Fenix has a winners list here and I'm on it! :twothumbs

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewcnews.asp?id=33


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (May 7, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Locoboy5150 (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations everyone! It's great to hear that some CPF members will be receiving their TK45s soon. :goodjob:

I can't wait to start reading those TK45 reviews here!


----------



## madebyp90 (May 7, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Congratulations everyone! It's great to hear that some CPF members will be receiving their TK45s soon. :goodjob:
> 
> I can't wait to start reading those TK45 reviews here!


i am one of the winner @ hong kong
i will post the photo and test it asap wil i get


----------



## madebyp90 (May 7, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Congratulations everyone! It's great to hear that some CPF members will be receiving their TK45s soon. :goodjob:
> 
> I can't wait to start reading those TK45 reviews here!


i am one of them:devil:


----------



## chenko (May 8, 2010)

Dear friends, I have been selected too! I will be the tester for Italy! I'm so excited! :twothumbs Thank you guys!


----------



## coudu (May 8, 2010)

I'm also one of the winners! :devil:

I'll post my first thoughts with a few pics as soon as I'll receive the TK45, followed by a more complete test with more pics.

Many thanks to Fenix Europe.


----------



## historian (May 8, 2010)

I'm another of the lucky winners, the only one from the UK.
I'll post my review when I recieive the flashlight.


----------



## surprise (May 9, 2010)

Hi I too am in the list of winning but I didn't received email from fenix I wanted to know if someone had received an email or news fenix sorry for English because I'm french thank you


----------



## Pandorum (May 9, 2010)

surprise said:


> Hi I too am in the list of winning but I didn't received email from fenix I wanted to know if someone had received an email or news fenix sorry for English because I'm french thank you


 
Yes, they sent out emails. Check your spam box. :thumbsup:


----------



## madebyp90 (May 9, 2010)

surprise said:


> Hi I too am in the list of winning but I didn't received email from fenix I wanted to know if someone had received an email or news fenix sorry for English because I'm french thank you


i think u need email fenix as soon as possible

i can't send pm to you
u need send your address to fenix
they will send to local distributor
then follow to u


----------



## en1808 (May 11, 2010)

i am one of the winner @ US 
i will post the photo and test it asap wil i get 

i will test it when i go to Yellowstone National Park 14d hiking .A chinese Backpacker


----------



## nodoubt (May 12, 2010)

man how about that superstorm in those tunnel beamshots......
unfrickin real........ 
now thats a flashlight folks.....
too bad its 400 bucks.......


----------



## madebyp90 (May 12, 2010)

just see a china forum
someone just got the TK45
and test it have photo
i will ask him and follow the photo to cpf first


----------



## CyberCT (May 17, 2010)

So any updates from the winners here on this forum? I'm looking forward to this light.


----------



## PAUL WENHAM (May 18, 2010)

I am one of the lucy people to try one out, as soon as it arrives I will keep you all informed, please note that I live in Formentera, and post some times takes a long time.


----------



## DLF (May 18, 2010)

Haven't received a shipping email yet. I stand at the ready!


----------



## madebyp90 (May 19, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> So any updates from the winners here on this forum? I'm looking forward to this light.


at now
only a china winner get the tk45 about 4days
he take some photo, but do not test it
only know the on/off button not on the tail
on/off is on head side

china winner ManChow
http://www.shoudian.com/thread-136544-1-1.html












i am hong kong winner
still waiting the shipping email


----------



## chenko (May 19, 2010)

I'm the Italian winner. Contacted customer support and was told the light had been already shipped to the Italian vendor, so I hope it will be in my hands shortly. I planned a nice outdoor review, and will translate it to English for it to be posted here of course! 

I have some questions, maybe someone can help me:
- what is/could be the operating voltage of this light?
- powering setup is 4 paralleled couples of batteries in series (sorry for being ambigous...) just like the TK40, right?
- Would you advise to power it with NiZn cells?


----------



## CM2010 (May 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if there will be a version of this light like the TK30 which takes 18650`s?


----------



## CyberCT (May 19, 2010)

Thanks madebyp90.

CM2010, as of now it's 8 AAs only.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (May 19, 2010)

chenko said:


> Would you advise to power it with NiZn cells?


 
If they say you can use Energizer lithium (about 1.8V) then yes. Otherwise, personally I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (May 19, 2010)

Ugh, the TK45 still has to be one of the ugliest lights out there. I'm still *very* interested in getting one though.


----------



## CyberCT (May 19, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Ugh, the TK45 still has to be one of the ugliest lights out there. I'm still *very* interested in getting one though.


 
I'm interested in the flood it's supposed to have. I agree that it looks a little space age with the tri-mounted head. I kinda wish they did that in one large head instead. It probably would have saved on production costs a little too. My old Tri-star phazer had 3 LEDs mounted in one head and it looked great.


----------



## madebyp90 (May 19, 2010)

i am very sorry hear that 
3 of the china winner just got the TK45
one just say
the test tk45 is use R4(not R5)

the left button is on/off
right button is change mode(two time is tubro mode)


----------



## Pandorum (May 19, 2010)

chenko said:


> I'm the Italian winner. Contacted customer support and was told the light had been already shipped to the Italian vendor, so I hope it will be in my hands shortly. I planned a nice outdoor review, and will translate it to English for it to be posted here of course!
> 
> I have some questions, maybe someone can help me:
> - what is/could be the operating voltage of this light?
> ...


 
Yes, the TK40 is two parallel circuits of 4 AA each, for 4.8 to 6 volts. 
The TK45 I'm not sure but I would guess it's the same.
Nickel Metal Hydride rechargeables such as Sanyo Eneloops are the best for these flashlights.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (May 19, 2010)

I'm a bit disappointed in the battery carrier for the TK45. I was expecting it to be similar to the battery carrier in the TK40 with long metal bars connecting the ends together. Instead it looks like it has long pieces of plastic there held in place with self tapping screws. I'll wait and see for myself, but at least in the above picture that new design doesn't look nearly as strong as the TK40 one to me.

I hope that the people that have received or will be receiving TK45s for review will also have had experience with the TK40 to have something similar to compare to.


----------



## jimmy1970 (May 19, 2010)

U G L Y !!:green::sick2:

IMHO, it looks like it needs a TK40 head to go around those 3 emitter tubes! Imagine having to clean out all the crap that will get in between the 3 heads!! 

Sorry TK45 fans, only my opinion


----------



## Pandorum (May 19, 2010)

Awesome!:twothumbs

Sorry TK45 haters, that's just my opinion! :nana:


----------



## riccardo (May 20, 2010)

jimmy1970 said:


> U G L Y !!:green::sick2:
> 
> IMHO, it looks like it needs a TK40 head to go around those 3 emitter tubes! Imagine having to clean out all the crap that will get in between the 3 heads!!



Yes!
If you really use it on field.. I can't imagine the quantity of dirty that that 3heads design will allow to stick in there! If you drop it for a second in a rainy day.. the quantity of mud..

Good thermal exchange but horrible to keep clean!


----------



## Dark Laser (May 20, 2010)

Isn't cleaning lights fun? 

I think this crazy thing looks nice...has something monstrous and intimidating :devil:


----------



## Pandorum (May 20, 2010)

Seriously I can't imagine how keeping the front clean can be an issue.
A lanyard is there for a purpose. 
Even if it does fall into the mud, any flashlight will need to be rinsed afterwards with water. Wiping the lens with dirt or mud still on it is a sure way to scratch it!:shakehead
In the field a flashlight will mostly just get wet from the rain as it is either in my hand or in the sheath/holster.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocketman (May 20, 2010)

jimmy1970 said:


>



Man, that's one awesome looking light. Not for the timid, I'm ok with that. I think the basic design here has a lot of potential. My only concern is in finding a holster.


----------



## Jack Reacher (May 20, 2010)

jimmy1970 said:


> U G L Y !!
> 
> IMHO, it looks like it needs a TK40 head to go around those 3 emitter tubes! Imagine having to clean out all the crap that will get in between the 3 heads!



I can only agree! Although I (obviously) know nothing about its technical attributes or performance. But, aesthetically-speaking, this light is a disaster! What were the designers at Fenix thinking?

Why deviate from a tried-and-trusted design form factor such as this for the head:





Are Fenix gonna provide a *free brush* to clean out all the gunk that's inevitably gonna gather around those crevasses between the three "heads"?

Maybe they should call this flashlight the "Cerberus"?

—Jack.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (May 20, 2010)

Jack Reacher said:


> Are Fenix gonna provide a *free brush* to clean out all the gunk that's inevitably gonna gather around those crevasses between the three "heads"?



I was thinking of an air compressor.


----------



## SemperFi (May 21, 2010)

Jack Reacher said:


> I can only agree! Although I (obviously) know nothing about its technical attributes or performance. But, aesthetically-speaking, this light is a disaster! What were the designers at Fenix thinking?
> —Jack.



My guess is, they were playing & replaying the Star Trek's movie with the Enterprise (the older series then...) during their tea breaks which may have led to those turbine-looking rear thrusters.... 

Good thing they didn't come out with one looking in the shape like GodZilla...haaaa!!!


----------



## riccardo (May 21, 2010)

SemperFi said:


> My guess is, they were playing & replaying the Star Trek's movie with the Enterprise (the older series then...) during their tea breaks which may have led to those turbine-looking rear thrusters....



Jokes apart, I guess they were thinking about heat dissipation, anyway, it would had been easier to clean/maintain if the three heads were bonded together in the middle without leaving that hole..


----------



## Egsise (May 21, 2010)

Are the heads removable?

I mean, it would great if you could upgrade the flashlight just by changing the heads.


----------



## cigma (May 23, 2010)

This is the light I have been waiting for. It's already been a long wait already, just wondering if anyone has any new updates on how much longer before it reaches market.


----------



## chenko (May 24, 2010)

cigma said:


> This is the light I have been waiting for. It's already been a long wait already, just wondering if anyone has any new updates on how much longer before it reaches market.



Nothing yet, but mine is already in Italy and I'll be getting it very soon. :huh:


----------



## fannin (May 24, 2010)

interesting


----------



## rookiedaddy (May 26, 2010)

here's something interesting on TK45, the batteries are 8s instead of 4s2p...




more photos here >> TK45 Sneak Peeks :devil:


----------



## Pandorum (May 26, 2010)

Wow, looks like Fenix changed the whole setup inside. 

...and you got the TK45 how?


----------



## madebyp90 (May 26, 2010)

just got the tk45
photo is very big
the head is very smal,like aa size
i open the head with my car key
see the led is very small,the paper say it is R4
we can change the led diy, but i don't think *Fenix* will have upgrade kit






































































































tmr i will test with gp g60, sf p90,p91
mc-e, r2


----------



## garden (May 26, 2010)

What were the designers thinking? Oh gosh! That is NOT Fenix quality. Fine textured knurling on the body IS the only exterior Fenix feature that defines Fenix from other Chinese manufacturers. Now...
I'd say this is a totally experimental prototype.


----------



## Pandorum (May 26, 2010)

garden said:


> What were the designers thinking? Oh gosh! That is NOT Fenix quality. Fine textured knurling on the body IS the only exterior Fenix feature that defines Fenix from other Chinese manufacturers. Now...
> I'd say this is a totally experimental prototype.


 
After looking carefully at the first pic by madebyp90,(previous page):kewlpics:, 
I noticed that each rectangle on the TK45 handle has fine horizontal scores on it which I didn't know existed.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (May 26, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> more photos here >> TK45 Sneak Peeks :devil:


 
Very nice sneak peek (I'd be thrilled if that were the full review).

I have to say it again though, for the target audience of Fenix I don't see what this light does that the TK40 does not do. Flood is moderately better, but most other categories seem to go the the TK40 - build quality, tint, throw (without neglecting quality flood and spill), 4S2P would guess to be a little more 'forgiving'. The body switches are a nice touch, but personally it would not make the difference alone for me to buy the 45.


----------



## PolarBearX (May 26, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> more photos here >> TK45 Sneak Peeks :devil:


 
 what's the story with that warm tint on the TK40, something coming or just an emitter swap. That would be perfect. 

PBX


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (May 26, 2010)

PolarBearX said:


> what's the story with that warm tint on the TK40, something coming or just an emitter swap. That would be perfect.
> 
> PBX


 
The tint on mine is about the same as I see in the pics. In a word I'd call it 'creamy'. If I understand correct, most of the ones sold after the initial release came with a more neutral tint. This is also the reason most TK30s have a more neutral tint.


----------



## PolarBearX (May 26, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> The tint on mine is about the same as I see in the pics. In a word I'd call it 'creamy'. If I understand correct, most of the ones sold after the initial release came with a more neutral tint. This is also the reason most TK30s have a more neutral tint.


 
If on the right is the Tk40, mine looks closer the tint of the left, though my hotspot is just as good as the one on the right. I just bought mine this year, and I've looked at most every beamshot of a tk40 on here I think, and have never seen one that warm. The way they eluded to the tint was was a bit secretative as I took it. Maybe though, I dunno.

thanks, PBX


----------



## Jack Reacher (May 26, 2010)

I'm guessing this limited "release" of the beta version of the TK45 is Fenix's cheap way of testing the reactions of their potential market — before putting it into full scale production.

I'm also guessing that the TK45 in this form factor will *never* see the commercial light of day.

Why would you buy this travesty of design when you can get the perfectly practical — and hugely marketplace approved TK40?

—Jack.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (May 26, 2010)

madebyp90, please scale your pics down to size 800x600, they are WAY too big. THANKS!


----------



## madebyp90 (May 26, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> madebyp90, please scale your pics down to size 800x600, they are WAY too big. THANKS!


ok


----------



## coolperl (May 26, 2010)

madebyp90, could you measure once again the body tube? The first two measurements on your photos look a bit inaccurate.


----------



## madebyp90 (May 26, 2010)

*


coolperl said:



madebyp90, could you measure once again the body tube? The first two measurements on your photos look a bit inaccurate.

Click to expand...

* just a quick take photo
i will take more photo

and i just wake up
and test
the battery bay can put 2 d cell battery inside
but can't close(extra about 2mm)

and the 8aa carry bay is 8s1p 
tk45 work about 9.6v
it means mabye can mod to 2s d cell li-ion in side

the right button is on-off
left button is change mode
low->mid->high->Tubro:naughty:->slow
on/off can remember last mode, and very Interesting
at low ,the head only light up one head
everytime on/off at low
will light up another head at Clockwise

fast kick 2 time on-off button is 
fast strobe
than left button can change mode
fast strobe(high power[not tubro],high speed Shutter)->sos(mid power, speed very good,not too fast)-> warning flash( mid power,about 1sec 2 flash)

everytime turn on is low->mid->high->Tubro mode
but still remember what strobe mode last time 

i like this setting-> strobe is no use and edc( i hate strobe)
now change mode can low->mid->high:twothumbs






http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o136/hkgoldengirl/tk45/DSC01316.jpg


----------



## psychbeat (May 26, 2010)

do you guys think this light is any brighter than a 
Moddoo triple XP-G drop-in?

I dont really get it- not bashing - just surprised
by the size and design...


----------



## madebyp90 (May 26, 2010)

psychbeat said:


> do you guys think this light is any brighter than a
> Moddoo triple XP-G drop-in?
> 
> I dont really get it- not bashing - just surprised
> by the size and design...


i think the most easy u know the size is maglite 2D(i also have one,later take photo)
the Fenix also say they want tk45 can replace 2D


----------



## chenko (May 27, 2010)

Mine arrived too!
Tint is indeed cool white and the beam is wide. UI is fine and on low the heads got cycled as it was already told.
Mine came withouth any paperwork nor dedicated box, so I'm still wondering what the operating voltage could be, in order to understand if this can be run with NiZn to make it even brighter. Oh yes, it IS bright.


----------



## madebyp90 (May 27, 2010)

chenko said:


> Mine arrived too!
> Tint is indeed cool white and the beam is wide. UI is fine and on low the heads got cycled as it was already told.
> Mine came withouth any paperwork nor dedicated box, so I'm still wondering what the operating voltage could be, in order to understand if this can be run with NiZn to make it even brighter. Oh yes, it IS bright.



8aa only is 8s1p 7v-12v

do u need the paper about the test?
i can scan for u


----------



## chenko (May 27, 2010)

madebyp90 said:


> 8aa only is 8s1p 7v-12v
> i can scan for u



So, that means NO NiZn batteries in there unless you want it to go 



madebyp90 said:


> do u need the paper about the test?
> i can scan for u



If it contains more information than the .doc attachment supplied with the win notification email... yes, I would appreciate that! Would you post it here or send via email?


----------



## madebyp90 (May 27, 2010)

chenko said:


> So, that means NO NiZn batteries in there unless you want it to go
> 
> 
> 
> If it contains more information than the .doc attachment supplied with the win notification email... yes, I would appreciate that! Would you post it here or send via email?


need wait tomorrow
i go back to office scan and post to here
wait me about 10hr later(hk now is 11pm)

3 point u many know now
1) test ver tk45 use XP-G R4 led only
2)a china winner test at tubro mode use ni-mh is a little bit bright than alkaline
3)a china winner tes tubro mode of alkaline run time is about 90min, 2700mah ni-mh also 90min

4)here is the data about R5 .
Fenix say 
tubro 760lm 2hr
low 8lm 232hr
mid 95lm 22hr
high 312lm 6.5hr

tested with 2500mah ni-mh 

the operation u can see my last post

i need sleep
talk later


----------



## madebyp90 (May 27, 2010)

here is the instructions
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o136/hkgoldengirl/tk45/tk451.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o136/hkgoldengirl/tk45/tk452.jpg


----------



## chenko (May 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot madebyp90! :wave:


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (May 28, 2010)

madebyp90 said:


> here is the instructions
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o136/hkgoldengirl/tk45/tk451.jpg
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o136/hkgoldengirl/tk45/tk452.jpg


 
Says production version would upgrade from R4 to R5. I wonder if the 760 lumen rating is with the R4 or if that would go up for the production version?


----------



## madebyp90 (May 29, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> Says production version would upgrade from R4 to R5. I wonder if the 760 lumen rating is with the R4 or if that would go up for the production version?


yes
they give me only R4

the sale production is R5

and just like TK40,Tk30
i think 100% will have 2*18650 ver

and just test my aa and alkaline

i use a imax b6
dischange the ni-mh and alkaline @ 1A
ni-mh will down V to 1.04v-0.93v
alkaline 0.82v

so 8*ni-mh will work @ 8.5v-7.44V
alkaline work @ 6.56v

and i just found the china winner test 
alkaline tubro mode runtime is 80min
2700mah ni-mh is 116min

last time i type worng,sorry guys


----------



## Pandorum (May 29, 2010)

Mine just arrived today! 
Waiting for it to get dark.

Quick impressions,
The finish is excellent Fenix quality.
Some people have expressed concern about the knurling on the handle. It is actually rougher and provides better traction and gripping than the TK40's handle. 
It is a combination of fine horizontal scoring *with *larger rectangles while the TK40 is only cross scorings. I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pandorum (May 29, 2010)

Yay! It fits the Maxpedition sheath but just barely.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 2, 2010)

I finally found a vendor (Fenix Tactical) with a ship date for the TK45:

6-17-10


----------



## Pandorum (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, thats sooner than I would have thought.
Price is pretty reasonable too.

http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-tk45.html

uh oh, and then I read this:


*" The flashlight automatic overheating protection may cause the light to flicker during prolonged running in a hot environment. Please do not use turbo mode for more than 15 minutes. If this occurs please turn to a lower output mode to cool the flashlight. Normal operation will be restored once the light cools down."*


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 2, 2010)

Pandorum said:


> Wow, thats sooner than I would have thought.
> Price is pretty reasonable too.
> 
> http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-tk45.html
> ...


 
That's pretty standard for Fenix - they are overly cautious with heat and runtime. Use appropriate discretion in each situation and 15 minutes should rarely be an issue.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 3, 2010)

Pandorum said:


> uh oh, and then I read this:
> 
> 
> *" The flashlight automatic overheating protection may cause the light to flicker during prolonged running in a hot environment. Please do not use turbo mode for more than 15 minutes. If this occurs please turn to a lower output mode to cool the flashlight. Normal operation will be restored once the light cools down."*



That is probably just copy&paste from TK40 description. There is nothing about 15 minutes limit in the actual TK45 manual posted above.



madebyp90 said:


> here is the instructions
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o136/hkgoldengirl/tk45/tk451.jpg
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o136/hkgoldengirl/tk45/tk452.jpg


----------



## tigervn (Jun 4, 2010)

Fenix TK45 from homepage:
http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=70

Price 149.95 but out of stock:
http://www.fenixgear.com/flashlight/Fenix_TK45_R5_Black.html


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 4, 2010)

Can someone explain the idea of the different leds lighting up for me? I don't get it. Fenix calls it "enhanced reliability with cyclical lighting".


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 4, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> Can someone explain the idea of the different leds lighting up for me? I don't get it.



I think that when the low mode is used, it changes which single LED of the three is lit up each time. I'm guessing that that helps to distribute the total burn time on each LED as opposed to always constantly lighting up the exact same one every single time that low mode is used.


----------



## DREW297 (Jun 7, 2010)

The tk 45 shows to be released for sale at www.solarforcestore.com for $135.00 and is in stock. It is also on the Fenix website. It is reasonably priced i think but i just recieved an O-Light M30 as a gift so the tk 45 will have to wait until my later. Would love to see some outside beamshots and compairisons to others in it's class.


----------

